# ND early goose



## duckhunter881 (Aug 23, 2011)

just wondering how everyone did these first couple of days in ND


----------



## glesner (Jul 2, 2012)

Talked to a few others that had harvested a few also my partner and I shot 8. Trying to achieve a limit will be a challenge and flocks got wise on a matter of days


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Shot 72 opening day. All other days the geese are landing shy or in other parts of the field. Help!!need ur opinion on what to do.!!!??


----------



## duckhunter881 (Aug 23, 2011)

where you guys hunting in ND, we are hunting by streeter ND and shot a few but not a hole lot


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Got beat to a field opening morning despite getting out there 2 1/2 hours early. If someone wants a field that badly, they can have it!

Funny part was I only heard them shoot two volleys all morning. Not sure if their setup sucked or what, but the field had a good 100-150 geese in it for at least three days straight, so they should have slayed them.

I set up to run traffic two miles west. Geese wanted no part of me in the early morning hours, but as they started coming back around 9-9:30, I landed a flock of 12 and doubled. Should have tripled, but rushed the first shot. Oh well. Opening morning jitters.

That was the only group I decoyed, and since it was getting warm, I decided to call it day at 10. Still lots of time left in the early season. I'm in no rush to get back out until September.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

here is my plan for the weekend. I'm going to divide my spread into 4-5 bunches 75-80 yards apart in a circle or U then take 2 decoys and my blind and put in the middle. Can't do any worse than on the opener when they were landing all over the field.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thursday we had a fields with around a 100 and they went the other way in the morning, 1 flock came in and 9 out of 10 didn't make it out, but that was it for the day.
This morning we had issues with the birds not wanting to decoy and landing all over the field. We had a few flocks come in and get emptied out, 12 was the final total today. You have to like the cool weather, just happy to be out hunting again.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

EllendaleND said:


> Shot 72 opening day. All other days the geese are landing shy or in other parts of the field. Help!!need ur opinion on what to do.!!!??


put bright orange sheets in the parts of the field you dont want them to land


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I ran up for the opening day hunt and to meet a couple friends in the 'business'.Didn't see as many birds as expected but got to try new guns,chokes,see 'Flappin' decoys,other new decoys,new blinds,kites,new clothing,see a couple great dogs work,the works.Good time.Think the count was 17 when I left.Only saw 1 other group hunting and guess they were from Wisconsin.Heard very little shooting.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It was a great wed-sun hunt for us! Wed night was our first hunt and shot 36 for 3 guys. thursday morning we unfortunately got beat to our field (they shot 40 out of it that morning) so we hunted a traffic field and pulled out 9 one of which was banded. friday we scratched out 25. sat we shot another 27 and sunday morning was just a short hunt and we shot 10.


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

The bird landing all over the place thing needs to stop! Had another sick field tonight many many family groups, field hasn't been pressured.. and only 3 flocks had any interest to land in range... 75 yards away seemed to be the magic distance for the others.. or the opposite side of the field... great detail on stuffing the blinds, fully flocked Dakota Decoys, nicely placed eating off of the sprayer tracks as they have been.. just no cooperation!!! FRUSTRATING!


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

This may sound crazy, but if birds are about to land somewhere else in the field we often shoot one time in the opposite direction and this will often get them to freak out and look for friends. This has worked countless times thus far in SD.


----------

